# Aquatek paintball regulator solenoid leaks



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Just as the title says. I have it on a 26 and woke up to it empty for a second time in the last week. First time the solenoid wasn't opening and closing right, so I thought I'd take it apart and clean it which worked well. Put a new oring on and had it refilled. 2 days later, today, it's almost empty again. So I did the old soapy water trick and found the leak at the solenoid. I noticed from pictures on google mine is missing an oring right around the pin inside the solenoid. Does anyone know what size oring it is? Does it need any particular kind?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure but I find paintball co2 system very difficult to control leakage.I would contact Aquateck and get them to send you one.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I went to the place I get co2 refills at and got the right size ones. It's weird that when I took the solenoid off there was no oring on there, it must have blown off or something.


----------

